# Temporary accommodation



## L S P (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi guys,
Just wanted some inputs on good hotels near The International Business Park. I'm not sure as yet if my Company will be providing me with accommodation for the initial few days of my stay in Singapore. Just wanted to find out some modest/economical hotels in the close vicinity of The International Business Park. I am guessing I may have to stay in a hotel for about 4 weeks before I get a proper place to stay. Also do hotels in Singapore provide discounts for stays of longer duration? What would be the best way for me to go about this? Any advise regarding this would be appreciated.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

L S P said:


> Hi guys,
> Just wanted some inputs on good hotels near The International Business Park. I'm not sure as yet if my Company will be providing me with accommodation for the initial few days of my stay in Singapore. Just wanted to find out some modest/economical hotels in the close vicinity of The International Business Park. I am guessing I may have to stay in a hotel for about 4 weeks before I get a proper place to stay. Also do hotels in Singapore provide discounts for stays of longer duration? What would be the best way for me to go about this? Any advise regarding this would be appreciated.:fingerscrossed:


There aren't much hotels in the west side 

And those that are only offer bed, no frills accommodation 

Unless your work starts pretty early, like in the drydocks world or Keppel, where work starts at 7 am, it's fine to stay in the city and travel to work 

After all, Singapore isn't that big 

If you are getting relocation allowance it should be ok to stay in the city area where you don't have to worry about good.

If you are here in June beware, most hotels are blocked for the Sea Games, as the Games host is putting up the athletes and officials in hotels, in lieu of building a games village


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

simonsays said:


> If you are getting relocation allowance it should be ok to stay in the city area where you don't have to worry about good.


I meant FOOD!! 

If you have relocation allowance you can stay in a serviced apartment while searching for a long term stay place


----------



## L S P (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks a million Simon.


----------

